# 4 blade for 90 Yamaha 2S on 2004 HB Marquesa



## Paul Mills (Mar 26, 2018)

Simple enough Q.

My 2004 HB Marquesa currently has a 2005 Yamaha 90 2 stroke with the standard ss 13x17 3 blade.

Looking to try a 4 blade.

Thanks


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Believe it or not a properly made 3 blade can outperform a 4 blade for slower speed planing, turning without blowing out and holeshot. I don’t know where that 4 blade myth got started.


----------



## Elusive Porpi (Jan 24, 2018)

I run a 2 stroke 90 on a sterling 18'. My 4 blade prop is a 15p powertech SCD4. My boat is very heavy though. 1000 lb hull, 3 batteries, and 3 people. This prop was spec'd out by Ken on Propgods.com. Here is the prop description: 
" 13" DIAMETER, AVAILABLE IN 13"-21" PITCH, RIGHT- AND LEFT-HAND ROTATION, EXCELLENT STERNLIFT AND GRIP, *GREAT PORPOISE CONTROL AND TRANSOM-MOUNTED FLAT BOTTOMS AND SHALLOW Vs* - POLISHED FINISH ONLY "


----------



## Paul Mills (Mar 26, 2018)

Elusive Porpi said:


> I run a 2 stroke 90 on a sterling 18'. My 4 blade prop is a 15p powertech SCD4. My boat is very heavy though. 1000 lb hull, 3 batteries, and 3 people. This prop was spec'd out by Ken on Propgods.com. Here is the prop description:
> " 13" DIAMETER, AVAILABLE IN 13"-21" PITCH, RIGHT- AND LEFT-HAND ROTATION, EXCELLENT STERNLIFT AND GRIP, *GREAT PORPOISE CONTROL AND TRANSOM-MOUNTED FLAT BOTTOMS AND SHALLOW Vs* - POLISHED FINISH ONLY "


I've heard the SCD4 is a good one.


----------

